# 04 SE Purchase



## Dan_Nadolski (Jul 12, 2005)

Sorry I am sure that this is the most typical type of post on this message board. But I am on the verge of purchasing a black 04 Nissan Maxima SE. It has the leather and bose upgrade as well as navigational system. The private seller told me that there are no scratches and that it hasnt had any major problems. I am getting ready to get the carfax report just to double check on things. The car costs 22,000 dollars and has 30k on it. KBB is slightly around 22 a little lower. 

It is off of autotrader.

I guess I just want some advise and whether everyone thinks this is a good deal or not. I really like that fact that it has navigation. Also I wanted to know about the whole selling process. I checked my local DMV dealer site and it helped somewhat but i'm still unsure about how to get it transferred to get it registered. I was just going to ask the guy if he could drive it to the border of CT for me to the nearest DMV so that I could get it registered. I'm not sure if there is an easier way. 

Also I wanted to know if anyone knew any good site for specialist mechanics on inspecting used cars in various areas or anything like that. Is the manufacturer warranty also still good on the car? It only has a little of the bumber to bumber left as well as the power train left correct?

I hope someone can help me out it would be greatly appreciated. Also I'm a little nervous with some of the problems that people post here, but i'm sure its bc its the nature of message boards to bring up some issues with the cars.

Thanks.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Price is high, KBB is high, try edmunds.com

You can get a brand new 05 altima SE with some nice options for $22K with the cash back programs, and they are sharper looking.

warrenty is 3 years, 36K bumper to bumbper.

major powertrain is 5 years, 60K

Getting registered isnt a problem. Have you ever bought a car before?

Transfer the money, get the title from the owner. Take the title to your DMV and they will transfer it to your name for a small fee.


----------

